# newborn gagging



## amandaleigh37

My son is 11 days old. He was born at home, is perfectly healthy, breastfed & gaining weight... everything is good.

But in the past few days he has started gagging, usually a few minutes after a feeding. He rarely spits up anything though, and even when he gags - nothing or a very small amount of bubbly milk will drip out of his mouth.

I don't remember my older DS ever doing this as a newborn, and it scares the crap out of me to see him do this.... like he is going to choke. But on what??

I plan to ask my midwives about it next time I see them (we just had our 1 week pp visit on Sunday but he wasn't doing it then).... but in the meantime.... anyone experience this?


----------



## newmomrose

Yes, my DD did something similar. She also spit up a lot though so I could usually see that's what it was. One time, at about 3 weeks old, she had a really long gagging episode that really scared me. My midwives told me that sometimes when babies' voiceboxes drop (never heard of that before) they can cough or seem like they are choking on something. Anyone else heard of this? DD is now 4.5 months old and still gags and coughs when nursing on the right side, which sprays out pretty strong, but almost never any other time any more.


----------



## Emmery'sMom

My DD gagged a lot as a newborn. Woke me out of a sound sleep her first night and freaked me out! Almost every night she would start gagging at least once and I would wake up if sleeping and sit her up- I don't know if it was necessary, but it seemed to help. I was told it was just her getting used to saliva, swallowing, etc. She slowly outgrew it- I would say by 3 months she wasn't doing it anymore.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~

You might be one of those lucky mothers, like me, whose child has a very high gag reflex.

True story: I was getting my toddler changed and dressed the other morning, and so far he had about 4 ounces of milk. I hadn't brushed yet, and when he got up to hug me, must have got a big whiff of the morning breath.







Poor kid started gagging until he threw up all the milk he had just drank. Then yesterday morning, he ate a great breakfast, pancakes, fresh blackberries from the back yard. About 20 minutes later, he tells grammy he wants an apple. She gives him a small piece, and he proceeds to gag on that until he throws up whatever was still in his stomach from breakfast.

Long story short, he has gagged on anything that remotely TOUCHES the back of his toungue, even a swift breeze, since birth. And it hasn't stopped yet.







.


----------



## sjw3

Yeah, when my son was a newborn he gagged a lot too. Usually nothing would come out. He didn't spit up very often. It freaked me out at first, but after a while I just accepted it as normal.


----------



## HeatherRenee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
You might be one of those lucky mothers, like me, whose child has a very high gag reflex.

True story: I was getting my toddler changed and dressed the other morning, and so far he had about 4 ounces of milk. I hadn't brushed yet, and when he got up to hug me, must have got a big whiff of the morning breath.







Poor kid started gagging until he threw up all the milk he had just drank. Then yesterday morning, he ate a great breakfast, pancakes, fresh blackberries from the back yard. About 20 minutes later, he tells grammy he wants an apple. She gives him a small piece, and he proceeds to gag on that until he throws up whatever was still in his stomach from breakfast.

Long story short, he has gagged on anything that remotely TOUCHES the back of his toungue, even a swift breeze, since birth. And it hasn't stopped yet.







.

My youngest is like this... scared me so bad at first, now he starts to gag, I wait a couple seconds (he usually stops on his own) and if he doesn't I'll wack his back... he's gagged on nothing before! I think he's gag reflex is just really really sensitive. We actually waited on solid foods until he was about 13 months, and even now at 17 months I cut things really really small and little bits at a time..

To OP.. A lot of kids go through it. If it really conserns you, ask your midwife about it. *hugs*


----------



## mckennasmomma

yep at 4 days old my dd had her first gagging/choking episode. i was ready to start doing cpr when suddenly she took a big breath. she continued for many months; her ped said to think of it as a positive thing: a strong gag reflex means less chance of real choking.

dd started on solids at 6 months and has never truly choked...just gags sometimes and pushes the food (or rocks/dirt/sticks/bark!) out of her mouth.

it is scary to watch but just always check on your dc and think of it in the positive light.


----------

